# Fresh Water Clam?



## Richard Dowling (19 Sep 2014)

I was walking the dog in a local nature reserve / river walk and noticed this in one of the streams. Is this some sort of fresh water clam? I've never seen one before. There were a few in the same spot. The area looked to have been dredged recently so perhaps they were feeding on the stirred up water.


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (19 Sep 2014)

Yes, they are freshwater clams, they are prolific throughout continental Europe, and are the nemesis of the carp fisherman (since they will eat hard boiled baits right from the hair/ hook). I believe this one to be a Swan Mussel, at least, that would be the literal translation from the Dutch common name. There are many species around in freshwater, plenty a time I have reeled in my baits, only to find a foot long, 6 inch thick string of a smaller variety, stuck solid to my rig.


----------



## sparkyweasel (20 Sep 2014)

Yes, Swan Mussel is the English name. You don't often see them as they usually live in the mud at the bottom. That one was probably disturbed by the dredging. Pond suppliers often stock them, and sometimes claim they will clean pond water by filter feeding.


----------



## chuande.petrauskas (20 Sep 2014)

They filter feeders, it common in my country clam, and at some points they are efective at filtering


----------

